# May 7 bass pro Big cat quest coosa river catfish tournament who's going??



## doodleflop (Apr 27, 2011)

Awrighty all y'all GON catfisherman on here tell us if your going to fish with me and my buddy j_seph on may 7 in Rome at the might coosa?? I know we got our Oconee guides SOS and Chad smith plus many other experienced guys on here. This will be a great time for us all to get together and have a little competitive fun. Plus I think it's a guaranteed $10,000 first place. So come on and see what happens!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 27, 2011)

Myself & Btt202 will be there!! That is if I can keep him from bass fishing with the cast net long enough to go...


----------



## j_seph (Apr 27, 2011)

He does look mighty cute holding them bass like that. Sort of resembles Roland Martin.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 27, 2011)

That's $10,000 total payout not for first place


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 27, 2011)

j_seph said:


> That's $10,000 total payout not for first place



shhh he was excited!!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like Coosa is going to be high, swift, muddy, and full of trash!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 27, 2011)

yep gonna rain up there 3 days next week too!


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep it's going to be fun. It'll separate us fisherman from the guides


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 27, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> shhh he was excited!!



Professional over run oops


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 27, 2011)

doodleflop said:


> Yep it's going to be fun. It'll separate us fisherman from the guides



You know my wheelchair is sensitive


----------



## doodleflop (Apr 28, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> You know my wheelchair is sensitive


----------



## Heath Geter (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anyone know the entry fee?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 28, 2011)

Heath Geter said:


> Does anyone know the entry fee?




$200 per 2 man team.

http://www.kenfreemanoutdoorpromoti...d=75:rome-georgia-press-release&catid=35:news


----------



## Heath Geter (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info buddy


----------



## yellingrebel78 (Apr 28, 2011)

was going to fish it till i seen the entry fee can't afford that price they trying to weed us small guys out scared we put the so called pro's to shame


----------



## j_seph (Apr 29, 2011)

yellingrebel78 said:


> was going to fish it till i seen the entry fee can't afford that price they trying to weed us small guys out scared we put the so called pro's to shame


 To defend Ken Freeman, he and his sponsors are putting $10,000 up for grabs. The $200 entry fee sounds sufficient, to go less entry fee would mean smaller payback. Besides he already said if he did not get over 100 boats they would not be back at Rome, GA again!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep you have to pay to play.


----------



## Corey (Apr 29, 2011)

Good luck to you GON boys guides or not.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 29, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Yep you have to pay to play.


 That's why this will be the first year you have beat us at the Coosa Good luck to y'all, David (Bumper) will be there so he'll deal with you two!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah I talked to him on facebook yesterday. Better him than the fountains.


----------



## jsimages (May 5, 2011)

please be careful in the river folks theres thrash everywhere and just wanna let everyone know. good luck to everyone and may the big dog win lol


----------



## brother hilljack (May 6, 2011)

Good luck to all, hope to see some great results posted on this one. Just got back from Vacation at 0400 this morning so the HillJack will sit this one out


----------



## j_seph (May 7, 2011)

Post tomorrow on the doodleflop-jseph big cat quest! Hint: doodleflop got 4 PB!


----------



## Dupree (May 7, 2011)

well??? i got a few pivs from a guy that went by the weigh in that said 5 fish @ 94lbs was winning. Did that hold up?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 7, 2011)

yep fishing was rough today. 53 boats only 9 caught fish.


----------



## btt202 (May 8, 2011)

Had A Great Time with The Sultan Of Slime fishing the Coosa Tournament. But we Did come up Short . We gave it our best. And think we both learned a few thing on Big Fish we lost couple in the 20 lbs. range and one I bet went 40 lbs came unbutton at the boat. And if we Had it to do over again would do a few things different. But we Had a Great 3 days fishing on Lake Weiss AL. and the Coosa River. Can't wait to fish together again. Guess we going to have to make our money sweeping them Oconee Tournaments coming up. LOL


----------



## j_seph (May 8, 2011)

btt202 said:


> Had A Great Time with The Sultan Of Slime fishing the Coosa Tournament. But we Did come up Short . We gave it our best. And think we both learned a few thing on Big Fish we lost couple in the 20 lbs. range and one I bet went 40 lbs came unbutton at the boat. And if we Had it to do over again would do a few things different. But we Had a Great 3 days fishing on Lake Weiss AL. and the Coosa River. Can't wait to fish together again. *Guess we going to have to make our money sweeping them Oconee Tournaments coming up. LOL*


----------



## Dupree (May 8, 2011)

so what was the winning weights?


----------



## doodleflop (May 8, 2011)

btt202 said:


> Had A Great Time with The Sultan Of Slime fishing the Coosa Tournament. But we Did come up Short . We gave it our best. And think we both learned a few thing on Big Fish we lost couple in the 20 lbs. range and one I bet went 40 lbs came unbutton at the boat. And if we Had it to do over again would do a few things different. But we Had a Great 3 days fishing on Lake Weiss AL. and the Coosa River. Can't wait to fish together again. Guess we going to have to make our money sweeping them Oconee Tournaments coming up. LOL





Uh huh  sure sounds like you got some big plans made. Too bad that's all they'll be is plans!


----------

